# PIAA foglights ROCK!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Well, for those of you who are like me, Foglight-less from the factory..........I found a pair of used PIAA foglights on another forum, and installed them today. They're Platinum 1000x...........MAN are they bright! Damn nice too.

Pics will come eventually


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

I always thought it was funny when people had factory foglights, but still put aftermarket fog lights in between the factory ones. whats the point? do they really need that much light? anyway, if you havent already done so you should get the hyper white bulbs to match your ****. assuming the **** are white


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol. I don't have factory foglights............................and I have some really frickin bright ebay bulbs in my headlights, that will surely melt the harnesses


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

How the pic coming chimmike. Any one have any ideas on how to over ride the high beam cut out for the (over priced) stock fog lights.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

interested in seeing the pics too!!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

i got silverstar headlight bulbs, fog lights, and turn signals :-D alth the silverstar turn signals bulbs look blue they flash amber?? kinda cool i guess?? I also have hyper white turn signals but atleast with the silverstars they flash amber which = legal


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

I have Silverstar headlights but can't find the fog bulbs. Where did u gt them? I'm tired of having this white light up top and then fogs beaming yellowish.


----------



## TMQ79 (Jun 13, 2003)

I have only been able to find the silverstars in 9007 headlights.
Still looking for silverstar H3


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

Kragen/Checker?Scher(sp) should carry all 900* H1 H3 H4 go look or go on ther website


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

I have Plasma PIAA headlights and fogs... I too love them


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I have PIAA fogs that still need to get installed. Man, I'm lazy.  I got PIAA headlights that are awesome.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

A quick way to bypass the fog lights cutting out when the highbeams are on is to jump the relay out in the fuse box. Not sure how long this will last until a fuse blows, but you can always just pop a new fuse in.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

msound said:


> *I always thought it was funny when people had factory foglights, but still put aftermarket fog lights in between the factory ones. whats the point? do they really need that much light? anyway, if you havent already done so you should get the hyper white bulbs to match your ****. assuming the **** are white *


Because factory fog lights are jus' fo' decarshuns. Anybody interested in actually seeing will upgrade to a grown up light.

PS - Freudian slip much?

Good call on the lights Mike, how you liking them?


----------

